# This said free site, then immediately asked for $



## birddog (Dec 18, 2010)

This site stated free, then when I asked my question, it immediately asked for money.  There seems to be a fair amount of usage on the site, so is it advertising dishonestly or not?  All I want to do is get my documents folder back onto my dock, and it isn't anywhere under Finder, and I pulled up this site because it was free then they hit me up for $24, I'll go down to the Mac store and have them show me how to do it.


----------



## earthsaver (Dec 19, 2010)

Macosx.com has never asked for money. I don't know what you saw. Please take a screenshot and post it next time that happens. You can contact Scott for more info. Perhaps he knows why.

In the meantime, you say you can't find your Documents folder? It's not in your Home folder like usual? Is it in the Trash or a neighboring folder in Home?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 19, 2010)

Birddog, 
You clicked on a Google ad. Powered by Just Answer is through Google. The google ads help finance the site. We are in no way connected with JustAnswer. 
If you want to use the Ask A Tech, click on the link immediately below the Macosx.com logo. 

If you are suing Safari 5.x, you can get the AdBlock Extension. 

As for your document folder, use the Go menu at the top of the screen and select Home. 
Documents should be there. Now just click and hold the mouse down on the folder icon and drag it to the dock where you want it.


----------



## fryke (Dec 19, 2010)

Cheryl said:


> Now just click and hold the mouse down on the folder icon and drag it to the dock where you want it.



... as long as that is on the right side of the zebra bar, that is. Folders can't be on the left side of the Dock.


----------



## kentkenford (Jul 27, 2011)

After registering here, i never saw that it was asking money or want as to pay something.


----------

